# Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

					Der Streit um eine Kundenrezession für ein Fliegengitter ist eskaliert: Der Händler, aktiv auf dem Amazon Marktplatz, verlangt nun vom unzufriedenen Kunden 70.000 Euro Schadensersatz, nachdem sein Konto gesperrt wurde. Ausgelöst hatte alles eine negative Kundenbewertung wegen mangelnder Problemlösung.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*


----------



## EvilCloud86 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Haha echt ein Witz was so manch ein Händler so abzieht und ja sowas mit Abmahnen geht ja generell nur in fucking Germany!!!
Wie ich es hasse bin mal gespannt was bei dieser Sache noch so raus kommt. Auf jedenfall hoffe ich für den Kunden das er diese sogenannte Anleitung noch hat wo das falsch stehen soll mit dem Fliegengitter und was der Händler von einem
Otto Normalbürger für Beträge verlangt unfassbar!!!


----------



## TomatenKenny (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

sry aber der verkäufer hat doch nich mehr alle tassen im schrank !!! die berwertung ist nun mal da um zu schreiben ob das produkt gut oder ******* war/ist..wer keine kritik ertragen kann solls sein lassen mit verkaufen.! wenn ich dieser käufer wäre würde ich nichts zahlen eher noch mein geld zurück verlangen wegen falscher angabe in dieser bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Das ist echt lächerlich. 

Gibs hier nicht sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland? , denn Kundenbewertungen würde ich darunter zählen.


----------



## westwaerts (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

So haben wir die Dinge auch geregelt, damals im Sandkasten.


----------



## Ramrod (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

tja, Pech gehabt und da sehe Ich mal gerade 0 Erfolg.
Er hat mit der Drohung gegenüber dem Kunden gegen die Amazon Richtlinien verstoßen, denen er bei Accounteröffnung zugestimmt hat.


----------



## Tranceport (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Sieht der Verkäufer wirklich eine Chance auf Erfolg??? Seine Meinung zu Produkt&Händler im Marketplace zu schreiben ist völlig legitim und auch üblich. Bei einer schlechten Bewertung gleich solche Einschüchterungsversuche zu unternehmen ist auch genug Grund für einen Ausschluss seitens Amazon. 
Selbst schuld!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Allein der Sprung von 800€ auf 70.000€ disqualifiziert den Händler ja mal sowasvon...


----------



## Bhaalzac (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Händler hat den Kunden, der eine in seinen Augen angemessene Kritik äußerte, mit der Drohung einer Klage fömlich erpresst. Amazon hat entsprechend gehandelt und seinen Account gesperrt.

Der kann soviel klagen, wie er will, Recht erhalten wird er nicht, bzw. nur, wenn der Richter absolut unfähig ist. Den Schaden kann er ihm nicht ankreiden, der ist Aufgrund seines eigenen Mißverhaltens entstanden. Wenn er einigermassen intelligent gewesen wäre, hätte er kostenlosen Ersatz angeboten (selbst wenn der Fehler beim Kunden lag) und seinen Kunden gebeten, das Urteil zu revidieren.
So gibt es eigentlich nichts anderes zu erwarten, als das der Händler verlieren wird und Kundenrezessionen genauso weiterbehandelt werden, wie bisher.

Letztendlich kann das sogar zu einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung des Vorgangs gegen den Händler führen ^^


----------



## Quake2008 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Haha genau mit bekackten Schutz gitter soll er 70000 Euro Verlust in einer Woche gehabt haben. Ich lach mich weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Dann sollte der Händler sich mal mit dem vertraut machen was er verkauft. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon genug Schund gesehen was sich Montageanleitung oder was auch immer nennt. Wenn ich Crap geliefert bekomme dann ist es mein gutes Recht das zu bemängeln und andere Kaufwillige zu warnen ( im gewissen Rahmen natürlich was sich fachlich / sachlich schimpft ). Dann müsste ich bald ja auch was bekommen da ich dort einen Artikel bemängelt hatte. Ich hoffe ja wohl nicht das der Händler dort sein Recht bekommt da man ansonsten die Bewertungen gleich ins Klo spülen kann


----------



## Thallassa (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Boah mann, wenn der Händler "Recht" bekommt, mag ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen was so abgehen wird... Weil dann werden andere nachziehen und das ganze Konzept von Kundenbewertungen ist vollkommen über den Haufen geschmissen.

Hatte ich selbst mal, da hatte ich einem Händler eine *neutrale* Bewertung gegeben, weil ich zwar mit Verpackung, Ware, Versand, Kommunikation zufrieden war, aber die Versandkosten (9€ für 4€ Ware, im Inland) als zu hoch empfand... Daraufhin hat mich der Kerl so lang gelangweilt, bis ich die Bewertung gelöscht habe, weil der Kerl meinen Email-Eingang vollgespammt hat.


----------



## TomLovis (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich weiß dass ich jetzt bestimmt ordentlich eins drauf bekomme aber Ich kann beide Seiten nachvollziehen. 
Zum einen Sollte der Händler sich bewusst sein dass er sich auf Amazon auch negative Bewertungen einfangen wird. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite zweifle ich manchmal echt an der Menschheit wenn ich mir so einige Bewertungen auf Amazon durchlese. 
Da kauft sich einer für 15€ nen Akku-betriebenen Minispeaker und gibt eine 2-Sterne-Bewertung ab weil das Ding doch tatsächlich nicht so toll klingt wie seine 500€ Yamaha Anlage?? 
Und wenn ich ein Fliegengitter kaufe kann man doch erwarten dass ich mir anschaue wo ich es anbringen will und tatsächlich die Fläche von Klebehalterung bis Klebehalterung ausmesse oder?
Mir geht es einfach ziemlich auf den Strich dass so viele Leute die PRODUKTBEWERTUNG als ihre persönliche Seelsorge ausnutzen und gar nicht mitbekommen dass sie damit zum einen den Händlern wirklichen Schaden anrichten können und zum anderen weiteren Potentiellen Kunden falsche Informationen durch die eigene schlechte Laune zutragen.
Und damit meine ich auch Leute die 1-Sterne-Bewertungen geben wenn z.B. eine neue Festplatte kaputt ist. Wenn man ein Produkt ersteht dass in gigantischen Mengen maschinell hergestellt wird, kann es durchaus vorkommen dass man ein defektes Fabrikat erhält - deswegen kosten 2 TB aber auch 90€ und nicht 200€ da eben nicht jedes einzeln geprüft wird. Sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich aber dafür kann man es auch nahezu überall Problemlos umtauschen.
Ich halte es für albern dass der Verkäufer hier mit Gerichtsgezappel anfängt weil es auch bloß keinem weiterhilft und mehr rufschädigend ist als alles andere aber das hirnlose Konsumverhalten so vieler Leute geht mir einfach gegen den Strich.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Und was lernen wir daraus? Erst das Fliegengitter komplett dran und innen einmal rundherum schneiden 

Echt lächerlich was der Verkäufer da ab zieht. Offensichtlich, dass er den kürzeren ziehen wird.


----------



## murkskopf (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Händler geht vor Gericht leer aus. Da gibt es soviele Möglichkeiten gegen ihn zu argumentieren. Ganz ehrlich, für mich klingt das komisch: "Negative Bewertung? Ich verklage dich!"... da muss irgendwo eine Schraube locker sei


----------



## Joselman (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Das sowas überhaupt vor dem Landesgericht landet ist doch schon ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

So ein Verkäufer soll mich ruhig mal vor Gericht ziehen, dann kann ich dem Richter mal sagen wie bescheuert das ganze ist. 

Wenn mir etwas nicht passt dann wird gemeckert und der Verkäufer MUSS es ersetzen oder wenn der Hersteller Schuld ist, dann muss der Verkäufer beim Hersteller eine Beschwerde einreichen.

Aber dem Käufer 70'000 € Schaden verlangen weil er angeblich 39'000 € Umsatz in 2 Tagen!!! gemacht hat ist lächerlich.


----------



## KrHome (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Das ist echt lächerlich.
> 
> Gibs hier nicht sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland? , denn Kundenbewertungen würde ich darunter zählen.


 Es gibt auch sowas wie Rufschädigung.

Die Verhalten sich beide lächerlich. Der Händler weil er einen Streit über ein Produkt, was Centbeträge kostet, vor's Land(!)gericht bringt, statt das Ding einfach auf Kulanz zu erstatten. Und der Käufer weil er so blöd ist eine offensichtlich falsche Anleitung (Innenrahmen und dann wundern, dass es zu klein wird ) auch noch zu befolgen und es dann darauf ankommen lässt, dass die Sache eskaliert. 

Beide Male asoziales Verhalten, das die Justiz (und Amazon) unnötig in Beschlag nimmt.


----------



## Stueppi (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das Thema Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt ist. Man darf sie nicht verbieten und darf sie nicht benutzen um jemanden zu schaden. Ich sehe allerding schwarz für den Händler, das klingt nämlich wirklich als würde er den Käufer erpressen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Insektenschutzfenster 130x150 weiß Insektenschutzgitter mit Rahmen: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

schaut euch mal die letzten Bewertungen an.

Ich wäre auch mad

Da ist auch die Bewertung des angeklagten



> Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell! Das war das positve. In der Anleitung steht ganz klar Mann muss den Innenrahmen messen das ist falsch ! Damit wird das ganze zu kurz! Die Ware selber macht guten Stabilen Eindruck , Der Verkäufer nie wieder !


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Boah mann, wenn der Händler "Recht" bekommt, mag ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen was so abgehen wird...


 
Wenn das passiert und das ganze durch die Presse geht könnte es den Vorteil haben, dass diese elenden Kundenrezensionen bei Verkaufsportalen, die zum allergrößten Teil völliger Stumpfsinn sind, endlich abgeschafft werden.
Das Prinzip als solches ist ja wunderbar aber wenn man bei seinem Artikel der angenommen 100 Rezensionen hat mal die wegblendet die:
- Nur die Post von Amazon beschreiben und nicht das Produkt
- Eine Bewertung ohne jeden nachvollziehbaren Grund abgeben
- Das Produkt sehr gut oder sehr schlecht hinstellen aufgrund von Gegebenheiten die damit gar nichts zu tun haben ("Grafikkarte ist Sch***! Mein PC geht immer aus!!1eins" bei jemandem der ne 290X in nen Aldi-PC mit nem 300W-Netzteil baut o.ä.)
- Offensichtlich bezahlte Werbung für oder gegen das Produkt sind
- Generell unlesbar sind weil Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik nicht von der von Kleinkindern unterscheidbar ist
- [usw.]

dann bleiben wenn man Glück hat vielleicht noch einer oder zwei Kommentare übrig die sachlich und fundiert/logisch das Produkt sinnvoll bewerten. Für mich geht der Nutzen solcher Funktionen daher gegen Null.


----------



## Dazzle1 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich hätte dden Brief erst einmal direkt an die Bildzeitung weitergeschickt


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ja und dann gibt die Bildzeitung dem Händler recht.


----------



## Bhaalzac (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das Thema Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland gesetzlich geregelt ist. Man darf sie nicht verbieten und darf sie nicht benutzen um jemanden zu schaden. Ich sehe allerding schwarz für den Händler, das klingt nämlich wirklich als würde er den Käufer erpressen.


 
Wenn der Kunde diese "lösch oder ich verklag dich"-Email noch hat, ist er dran. Wenn sie gelöscht wurde, kann er seinen jeweiligen Göttern danken. Denn aus so etwas wird schnell ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn sie denn gelangweilt genug für dieses Vorgehen ist. Wird die Sache in den Medien nur ein bisschen aufgebauscht, ist er letztendlich dran...


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich habe wenig für den Händler in der o.g. Situation übrig. AUs meiner sicht, hatte der Kunde nur die Anleitung bemängelt und sich anschließend dafür entschieden, den Händler nicht noch einmal zu wählen. Darin liegt dann wohl am meisten der stachel.

Ansonsten hoffe ich nur, das der Händler vor Gericht am ende DUmm da stehen wird. Wegen einer Negativen Bewertung so aufzufahren ist schon irrsinn. Aber schön, das AMazon da reagiert hat. Schande über den Händler!


----------



## Ripcord (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Klar ist es nicht okay was der Verkäufer macht, ein bisschen Grips vom Käufter hätte man aber auch erwarten können...

Wer zum Teufel schneidet ein Fliegengitter zu bevor er es am Fensterrahmen angebracht hat???


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert und das ganze durch die Presse geht könnte es den Vorteil haben, dass diese elenden Kundenrezensionen bei Verkaufsportalen, die zum allergrößten Teil völliger Stumpfsinn sind, endlich abgeschafft werden.
> Das Prinzip als solches ist ja wunderbar aber wenn man bei seinem Artikel der angenommen 100 Rezensionen hat mal die wegblendet die:
> - Nur die Post von Amazon beschreiben und nicht das Produkt
> - Eine Bewertung ohne jeden nachvollziehbaren Grund abgeben
> ...


 
Bei manchen Punkten hast du Recht und bei anderen nicht so ganz aus meiner Sicht.

Eine Bewertung kann einfach so abgegeben werden was natürlich die Konkurrenz ausnutzt, wird sich lohnen. Manche haben nun mal nicht das Wissen wie die PCGH-Community über PCs, also bitte etwas Verständnis.  Und ausserdem, lies PCGH und das Forum und du weisst welche Hardware sich lohnt und welche nicht, auch wenn ich deinen Grund gut verstehe.

Ob Bewertungen Sinn machen ist das eine, aber notwendig sind sie schon, nur sollte man Bewertungen nur dann abgeben können wenn das Produkt gekauft wurde. Wenn der Kunde die Ware zurück schickt, dann sollte automatisch die Bewertung gelöscht werden. 
Auch wenn sie Positiv ausfällt, einen Grund muss es ja haben.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich sehe jetzt gerade nicht, warum der Kunde überhaupt noch irgendetwas bezahlen sollte.
Er hat eine negative Bewertung abgegeben, ob zu recht oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt,
dann droht der Händler dem Kunden erst mit einer Abmahnung.

Der Kunde löscht daraufhin seine Bewertung und beschwert sich bei Amazon.
Amazon sperrt den Verkäufer und dieser wiederum fordert nun Schadensersatz.

Amazon sperrt doch nicht einen Händler wegen "EINER" Kundenbeschwerde,
also müssen sich doch noch andere beschwert haben oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und "wenn" Amazon aufgrund einer einzelnen Beschwerde den Händleraccount sperrt,
so müsste der Händler doch eigentlich Amazon verklagen und nicht den Kunden oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Manche haben nun mal nicht das Wissen wie die PCGH-Community über PCs, also bitte etwas Verständnis


 
Natürlich, das war auch nur ein für dieses Forum naheliegendes Beispiel. Genauso gut hätte man eine Rezension über ne Kaffeemaschine nehmen können die sehr gut/schlecht ist weil der Kaffee daraus dem Käufer schmeckt/nicht schmeckt wofür die Maschine sowieso nur bedingt was kann (da es nunmala uch auf den Kaffee ankommt) und der Geschmack wie der Name schon sagt Geschmackssache ist. Die Zahl der Beispiele für den Fall ist endlos. Such dir ein Produkt deiner Wahl das viele rezensionen hat und lies mal die 3 besten und 3 schlechtesten - die Chance ist sehr hoch dass du so nen Brüller erwischst.

Aber zur Sachlage des Themas an sich: Das ist wieder so was wo sich die Leute über Käufer und/oder Händler aufregen ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen. Niemand von uns weiß welcher der beiden denn nun die Wahrheit sagt - wie schon im Artikel steht: Das muss ein Gericht entscheiden.


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich schmeiss mich weg.
Also wenn man jetzt schon Angst haben muss, eine negative Bewertung abzugeben
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Schadenersatzanspruch durchgeht.
Für mich hat da Amazon übertrieben reagiert, indem der Geschäftsaccount gesperrt wurde.
Und mal ehrlich: Amazon würden die 70000 Piepen nicht mal kitzeln.


----------



## P4TriX206 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Das ist echt lächerlich.
> 
> Gibs hier nicht sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland? , denn Kundenbewertungen würde ich darunter zählen.


 
Meinungsfreiheit gibt's in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich, das war auch nur ein für dieses Forum naheliegendes Beispiel. Genauso gut hätte man eine Rezension über ne Kaffeemaschine nehmen können die sehr gut/schlecht ist weil der Kaffee daraus dem Käufer schmeckt/nicht schmeckt wofür die Maschine sowieso nur bedingt was kann (da es nunmala uch auf den Kaffee ankommt) und der Geschmack wie der Name schon sagt Geschmackssache ist. Die Zahl der Beispiele für den Fall ist endlos. Such dir ein Produkt deiner Wahl das viele rezensionen hat und lies mal die 3 besten und 3 schlechtesten - die Chance ist sehr hoch dass du so nen Brüller erwischst.
> 
> Aber zur Sachlage des Themas an sich: Das ist wieder so was wo sich die Leute über Käufer und/oder Händler aufregen ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen. Niemand von uns weiß welcher der beiden denn nun die Wahrheit sagt - wie schon im Artikel steht: Das muss ein Gericht entscheiden.


 
Ich lese immer die schlechtesten Bewertungen zuerst, weil die guten meistens kaum was Sinnvolles enthalten.
Dort steht dann nur: Tolles Produkt kaufe ich wieder" bei den schlechten steht oft alles negative drin, was aber auch nur von der Konkurrenz kommen kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Warum der Händler nicht Amazon klagt ist ja klar, gegen die haben sie keine Chance, da klagt man besser den kleinen Mann der nach Schnäppchen Ausschau hält, und von Rechtsstreitigkeiten höchstens in der Zeitung ließt.
Ist ja klar was der Händler macht, er will das dessen Versicherung dafür aufkommt, denn an einem OttoNormal Nutzer direkt kann man kaum solche Forderungen stellen.
Wenn der Händler recht bekommen sollte, wäre das ein Desaster für alle, und ein Freifahrtschein für Kriminelle Händler und Ramschprodukte mit überschwänglich positiven Beschreibungen.
Mir haben schon oft viele Nutzer nützliche Infos gegeben, und ich selbst tue dies auch sehr gerne, ist das selbe Prinzip wie in einem Forum, helfen und geholfen werden.


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Wow, das alles wegen einer negativen Bewertung. Slebst die besten Produkte auf Amazon haben mal die ein oder andre schlechte Bewertung, Montagsware halt. Krass was hier mal wieder möglich ist. Ich meine, der Kunde schreibt das doch mit einem gewissen Grund...
Naja gibts nur eins zu zusagen:

Well, that escalated quickly!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

es gibt aber auch einen gewaltigen *unterschied *zwischen *produktbewertung *und *händlerbewertung*.

die meisten sind leider zu dumm, diesen unterschied zu erkennen.
da gibts schonmal 1 stern, weil der händler 3 tage zu lange gebraucht hat, obwohl das produkt top ist.

sowas muss amazon löschen.

mfg


----------



## Bhaalzac (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Bei den Kundenbewertungen muss man als derjenige, der etwas kaufen will, immer mitdenken.

-Ich gebe nichts auf Rezessionen ohne bestätigtem Kauf.
-Bei Artikeln, die länger in Betrieb sind, will ich eine gewisse Nutzungszeit herauslesen. Eine Maus z. B. kann anfangs gut in der Hand liegen, tolle, umfangreich anpassbare Software besitzen und trotzdem nach 2 Monaten schon hin sein. 
-Bewertungen, die vor dem Erscheinen eines Artikels bereits geschrieben wurden, sind sowieso grundsätzlich falsch (siehe Smartphones oder Spielekonsolen, wo sich die jeweiligen Fans/Gegner austoben)

Hier gibt es aber keinen Platz für falsche Schuldzuweisungen. Der Kunde hat vermutlich einen dämlichen Fehler bei dem Fliegengitter gemacht, der sich hätte vermeiden lassen, wenn er etwas darüber nachgedacht hätte. Die Rezession selbst war vielleicht negativ aber nicht so schlimm, dass der Händler einen Grund für sein Verhalten gehabt hätte. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Kunde wutentbrannt angerufen und sich sehr, nennen wir es mal, unhöftlich geäußert hätte. Trotzdem ist sein Verhalten nicht nur fragwürdig, sondern er hat vollkommen falsch reagiert, seinen Kunden erpressen wollen und hat die Strafe durch Amazon verdient erhalten. Die Klage danach ist nur noch lächerlich... Und all das lässt sich mit einer einzigen E-Mail beweisen.


----------



## Schokomonster (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Eigentlich müsste das Gericht nun dafür sorgen das der Händler den Kunden 70000€ geben muss für den ganzen Aufwand den dieser nun haben wird und nochmal 70000€ an Strafe weil das Gericht mit solchen Idioten seine Zeit verschenden musste.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

kann der aussage von "Bhaalzac" nur zustimmen.

er bringts kurz auf den punkt.

mfg


----------



## Mark.us (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Händler verklagt ihn ja jetzt auf Umsatzausfall aufrund der Kontosperrung ! 
Generell ist die Art und Weise wie manche ihre Bewertung äußern sicherlich auch Schädlich für den Händler, da viele meinen das Sie die Ware testen und die Verpackung aufreissen können und ebenfalls das volle Geld bei Widerruf wieder haben möchten.Es gibt solche und solche ! Für mich selber ist das Widerrufsrecht mit 14 Tagen einfach zu lang ( Als Händler gesehen ). Wer braucht 14 Tage um zu testen ? Viele Kunden nutzen es schamlos aus oder bestellen schnell bei 3-4 Händlern und der schnellste gewinnt. Die anderen bleiben auf den Versandkosten sitzen. Aber davon mal abgesehen, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum Amazon den Händler so schnell sperrt. Da ist mit Sicherheit noch mehr gewesen, ich habe noch vor zwei Jahren selbst dort verkauft und schon das eine oder anderer erlebt. So schnell wird man dort nicht gesperrt. Man hat gewisse Prozentpunkte einzuhalten wie Stornierungen <2% , Antwortzeiten usw.
Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht glauben das es wegen "einer" Nachricht bzw. Beschwerde zu einer Sperrung kommt.


----------



## Andy188 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Hoffe doch sehr, dass der Händler kein Recht bekommt! 

Nichts für ungut, aber was soll sonst aus unseren Bewertungssystemen werden? Es wird sich doch niemand mehr trauen, etwas negatives zu formulieren...! 

Für mich sind Rezessionen auf Amazon schon nicht uninteressant, vielleicht nicht ausschlaggeben,  weil es viele  ungerechtfertigte gibt, aber sicherlich auch ein Kaufargument.


----------



## JTRch (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Händler läuft voll in den Hammer. Der Richter wird feststellen, dass nicht der Kunde die Sperrung vollzogen hat sondern Amazon und daher die Klage wegen Umsatzausfall und Schadensersatzforderung an den falschen gerichtet ist. Ich kann hier nirgends lesen, dass der Kunde von Amazon eine Sperrung verlangt hat, daher ist er auch nicht dafür verantwortlich. Scheinbar hat Amazon aus gewissen eigenen Gründen so gehandelt (evt. schon mehrmaligen Reklamationen gegen diesen Händler?). Die Klage wird mit dem Hinweis abgewiesen werden, dass sich der Kläger an Amazon zu wenden hat. Dort hat er das Problem, dass er es nicht mehr mit einem kleinen wehrlosen Privatperson zu tun hat, sondern einem milliardenschweren internationalen Konzern. Und er wird es darauf belassen. Die Kundenrezession ist durch die freie Meinungsäusserung geschützt und sofern keine strafbare Handlung wie Beleidigung darin enthalten ist (eine solche lese ich hier nicht), gibt es auch keine Handhabe gegen diese. Anstatt an den Endkunden hätte sich der Händler wenn schon von Anfang an an Amazon wenden sollen. Das war sein erster Fehler (aber nicht letzte).


----------



## Seebaer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich lasse mal alle Meinungen außer Acht, und urteile nur über meine Erfahrung in Punkto Rezession bei Artikel, die ich selber gekauft habe: Ich habe Artikel gekauft, die absolut schlecht bewertet wurden. Es stellte sich herraus, das viele Artikel, von geistig Verblödeten und handwerklichen Fehlschleudern unbegründet schlecht beurteilt wurden. Manche Leute sind wirklich zu dumm, um eine Schraube in ein Loch zu stecken. Und schon gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung. Und solchen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen!!!!


----------



## cuban13581 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Man muss aber auch Amazon den Vorwurf machen , warum sie das Konto des Händlers gesperrt haben. Das trägt doch nicht gerade zur Problemlösung bei. Sondern verschärft sie eher. Und der Händler tut mir ehrlich gesagt richtig leid , dass er mit der Kritik nicht umgehen kann , sofern die Nachrichten stimmen. Hoffentlich wird das Gericht die Klage kippen , damit wir beruhigt auch ein Produkt weiterhin kritisieren können , wenn mal etwas nicht stimmt. Sollte doch auch selbstverständlich sein. Solange man dabei nicht  ausfallend wird.


----------



## kr4yzed (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer die schlechtesten Bewertungen zuerst, weil die guten meistens kaum was Sinnvolles enthalten.


 
Naja das gleiche gilt für die (meisten) schlechten Rezensionen. Prinzipiell lese ich alles nicht, was 1 oder 5 Sterne und 1-2 Zeilen Text hat. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Höhe der Ausgabe des Produktes an. Bei Produkten <=20€ sind mir Rezensionen herzlich egal.
Ich persönlich schreibe auch ab und an gerne mal Rezensionen, wenn mich ein Produkt überzeugt oder halt komplett enttäuscht hat. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sehr viele Leute diese Amazon "Spam"-Mails ala: _Möchten sie folgendes Produkt bewerten?_ einfach aus Reflex abarbeiten oder sowieso nur Langeweile haben. Dabei kommt halt ein Haufen Rezensionen bei raus bei denen: 
a) der Inhalt Schwachsinn ist und
b) die Form/Rechschreibung trotz Maschinenschrift unlesbar ist 

Insoweit stimme ich Incredible Alk zu. *Aber* es gibt auch (fast) immer zu einem Produkt 1-2 vernünftige Rezensionen, die sich durch eine sachliche Zusammenfassung zum Produkt und Struktur in der Rezension selbst auszeichnen. Entweder man verlässt sich darauf oder schaut auf anderen Seiten nach um Reviews/Tests und solche Sachen zu lesen.
Im Endeffekt kann jeder nur für sich selbst feststellen, wie zufrieden er mit einem Produkt ist und wir merken ja auch hier im Forum, dass alles relativ ist - Stichwort: Lautstärke von GPUs/Lüftern.
Ich persönliche finde das Amazon System relativ gelungen, nur die Spam-Mails könnten sie weglassen.


----------



## micha2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal alle Meinungen außer Acht, und urteile nur über meine Erfahrung in Punkto Rezession bei Artikel, die ich selber gekauft habe: Ich habe Artikel gekauft, die absolut schlecht bewertet wurden. Es stellte sich herraus, das viele Artikel, von geistig Verblödeten und handwerklichen Fehlschleudern unbegründet schlecht beurteilt wurden. Manche Leute sind wirklich zu dumm, um eine Schraube in ein Loch zu stecken. Und schon gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung. Und solchen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen!!!!


 
genauso sehe ich das auch. ist mir schon ähnlich ergangen. eigentlich leicht verständliche bedienungsanleitungen oder sich selbsterklärende menüs in bestimmten geräten werden für manche zum unüberwindbaren hinternis. ich bin mal auf das urteil gespannt. ich hoffe PCGH bleibt dran 

und wenn man sich mal die bewertungen des produkts ansich anschaut sind es immerhin 56 sehr gute und 23 gute. sagen wir 80-90% der leute hatten kein problem mit dem zurechtschneiden.

@PCGH
kommt ihr nicht mal irgendwie an diese anleitung ran?


----------



## Tazmal27 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal alle Meinungen außer Acht, und urteile nur über meine Erfahrung in Punkto Rezession bei Artikel, die ich selber gekauft habe: Ich habe Artikel gekauft, die absolut schlecht bewertet wurden. Es stellte sich herraus, das viele Artikel, von geistig Verblödeten und handwerklichen Fehlschleudern unbegründet schlecht beurteilt wurden. Manche Leute sind wirklich zu dumm, um eine Schraube in ein Loch zu stecken. Und schon gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung. Und solchen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen!!!!


 
mit soetwas hat man jeden tag zu kämpfen im Handel, die menschheit verblödet immer mehr denkt man manchmal

Für mich ist die ganze Sache ein witz, da hatten wieder ein paar leute zuwenig zutun. Bei Ebay droht inwzischen auch jeder mit Anwalt wenn du nicht akzeptierst das ne gekaufte ware erst in 2 wochen bezahlt wird oder so.

Schade, echt schade


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Die menschheit verblödet immer mehr denkt man manchmal.



Das brauchst du dir nicht denken, das ist leider so. An Bildung wird ja schon lange gespart in diesem Land und "dank" der Fernseher/Spielekonsolen erziehen auch immer weniger Eltern ihre Kinder. Da wundert´s mich ehrlich gesagt nur, dass dieser Kunde die Anleitung überhaupt erst gelesen hat - das ist ja schon ein Novum!

Ansonsten hat der Händler echt schlechte Karten vor Gericht. Er wollte durch Bedrohung eine für ihn unschöne Bewertung gelöscht haben und wurde dafür von Amazon aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Die Schuld dafür liegt also nicht in der schlechten Bewertung, sondern in seinem Verhalten nach Abgabe dieser. Da hat er sich mal schön selber ne Grube gegraben.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

mMn.
hoffentlich bekommt der händler recht,
und nicht ein "dummer mensch" den dies würde nur zeigen das man noch so dumm sein kann/ anstellen kann,
und der händler ist immer der buhhh mann bzw. der depp vom dienst der keine rechte hat.

und die 70 000euro finde ich z.b. gerechtfertigt, da durch die sperre des amazon kontos eben kein umsatz generiert werden kann.
und diesbezüglich stehen die chance für den händler sehr gut, wenn auch eher mit 50-75% der grundforderung zu rechnen ist.

aber da gibts noch viel absurdere bewertungen die die dummheit mancher menschen richtig aufzeigt.
einer hat sich gewundert das die r9 290X nicht in einen 8cm hohen hptc passt,
und warum diese mit einem 300w netzteil nicht läuft


----------



## MasterSax (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

wenn du jedesmal auf Kulanz handelst als Händler  , wenn der Kunde was falsch machst, bist du Pleite.
Alleine die Versandkosten für hin und Rückversand sind enorm , nur weil der kunde zb 3x sein T-shirt größe geändert haben will.
Der Händler verkauft ja nicht nur das Fliegengitter von daher sind das schon kosten , wenn du nichts ans Geld kommst , wenn andere überweisen oder dann stornieren.


----------



## Joselman (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> mMn.
> hoffentlich bekommt der händler recht,
> und nicht ein "dummer mensch" den dies würde nur zeigen das man noch so dumm sein kann/ anstellen kann,
> und der händler ist immer der buhhh mann bzw. der depp vom dienst der keine rechte hat.
> ...



Soviel zum Thema die Menschheit verblödet.


----------



## TechDragon (25. April 2014)

*Ok*

Wer es brauch...


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Joselman schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema die Menschheit verblödet.


 danke

nur weil ich dem händler rechte gebe,
das die kunden nicht tun können was sie wollen, und der händler immer der depp ist.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

* VORSICHT! Schlechtes Produkt. Rückgabe kostet über 26 €. Teurer als die Ware ... 5. August 2013
Von Dietrich
Von Amazon bestätigter Kauf
Das so etwas bei Amazon möglich ist, hätte ich nie geglaubt!

Dieses Insektenschutzfenster lässt sich - wenn überhaupt - nur sehr schwer montieren. Ich habe es nach einer halben Stunde aufgegeben, mich mit dem minderwertigen Material und der unverständlichen Bau-Anleitung herumzuquälen. Außerdem:

4 Teile fehlten. Aber es kommt noch schlimmer:

Ich entschloss mich folglich, die Ware zurückzuschicken. Ärgerlich hierbei ist, dass die Firma ihre Kunden zwingt, die Retourkosten zu übernehmen. Und das wohl nicht ohne Grund:

Auf der Post wurde das Original-Paket plötzlich als Sperrgut eingestuft. Die Versandkosten liegen daher bei über 26 Euro! Also wesentlich höher als der Produktwert.

Bitte überlegen Sie es sich bitte sehr genau, dieses Fenster zu ordern. Denn das Rückgaberecht besteht hier nur rein theoretisch.


hier noch eine schöne Rezession wegen diesem Fliegengitter ^^*


----------



## cuban13581 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> mMn.
> hoffentlich bekommt der händler recht,
> und nicht ein "dummer mensch" den dies würde nur zeigen das man noch so dumm sein kann/ anstellen kann,
> und der händler ist immer der buhhh mann bzw. der depp vom dienst der keine rechte hat.
> ...



Dass ganze wäre ja auch passiert , wenn der Händler so kulant gewesen wäre , mit dem negativen Kommentar des Kunden leben zu können. Stattdessen gleich mit einer Anzeige zu drohen , wenn die Rezession nicht sofort gelöscht wird, findest du normal oder legitim? Und der Kunde hat ein verdammtes Recht darauf , dass zu melden , wenn ihn mit einer Anzeige gedroht wird. Nur die Sperrung des Händlerskonto kann ich ehrlich gesagt von Amazon nicht nachvollziehen. Man hätte eher noch auf den Gerichtstermin abwarten können , bevor eine Sperrung oder keine Sperrung des Kontos eintritt.


----------



## Oromis16 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Halt halt stop:
Also abgesehen davon, dass Frechheit usw usf:
Der Kerl will den UMSATZ erstattet haben? Ja ne is klar...


----------



## Thallassa (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> dann bleiben wenn man Glück hat vielleicht noch einer oder zwei Kommentare übrig die sachlich und fundiert/logisch das Produkt sinnvoll bewerten. Für mich geht der Nutzen solcher Funktionen daher gegen Null.


 
Das ist klar, die allerwenigsten sind sachlich fundiert (ich finde auch die Bewertung die zur Anklage geführt hat ziemlich sinnlos, aber naja) - aber sie komplett abzuschaffen ist auch für'n A* - denn so hat man wirklich gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, auf einen ggf. schlechten Händler aufmerksam zu werden. Und eine Sortierung sachlich fundierter und quatschiger (und der Löschung derer, seitens angestelltem Personal oÄ) würde eine unglaubliche Menge Arbeit mit sich ziehen, das kann sich kein Händler leisten. Insbesondere keiner wie Amazon, wo minütlich vermutlich tausende Kundenbewertungen herniederprasseln.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Dass ganze wäre ja auch passiert , wenn der Händler so kulant gewesen wäre , mit dem negativen Kommentar des Kunden leben zu können. Stattdessen gleich mit einer Anzeige zu drohen , wenn die Rezession nicht sofort gelöscht wird, findest du normal oder legitim? Und der Kunde hat ein verdammtes Recht darauf , dass zu melden , wenn ihn mit einer Anzeige gedroht wird. Nur die Sperrung des Händlerskonto kann ich ehrlich gesagt von Amazon nicht nachvollziehen. Man hätte eher noch auf den Gerichtstermin abwarten können , bevor eine Sperrung oder keine Sperrung des Kontos eintritt.


 da wäre dann aber auch gut zu wissen was der "kunde" mit dem händler vorher geschrieben hat




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Halt halt stop:
> Also abgesehen davon, dass Frechheit usw usf:
> Der Kerl will den UMSATZ erstattet haben? Ja ne is klar...


 
Schlag an ner gut besuchten bar z.b. am freitag abend z.b. die große front scheibe ein,
dieser betrieb hat das recht von dir den entgangenen UMSATZ (ausgerechnet aus den letzten 2 monaten z.b. freitag-montag)
einzufordern


----------



## Oromis16 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Nein, den Gewinn. Der Umsatz ist alles Geld was reinkommt, ohne die Kosten für die dafür verkauften Waren, Versandtkosten, Lagerkosten etc.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Unfassbar wie hier dem Bürger mit voller Konsequenz das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung entzogen wird! Eine absolute Sauerei!


----------



## Joselman (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> Schlag an ner gut besuchten bar z.b. am freitag abend z.b. die große front scheibe ein,
> dieser betrieb hat das recht von dir den entgangenen UMSATZ (ausgerechnet aus den letzten 2 monaten z.b. freitag-montag)
> einzufordern


 
Du stellst eine Straftat mit einer Bewertung im Netz gleich.

Weiter so!


----------



## Seebaer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Das brauchst du dir nicht denken, das ist leider so. An Bildung wird ja schon lange gespart in diesem Land und "dank" der Fernseher/Spielekonsolen erziehen auch immer weniger Eltern ihre Kinder. Da wundert´s mich ehrlich gesagt nur, dass dieser Kunde die Anleitung überhaupt erst gelesen hat - das ist ja schon ein Novum!
> Ansonsten hat der Händler echt schlechte Karten vor Gericht. Er wollte durch Bedrohung eine für ihn unschöne Bewertung gelöscht haben und wurde dafür von Amazon aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Die Schuld dafür liegt also nicht in der schlechten Bewertung, sondern in seinem Verhalten nach Abgabe dieser. Da hat er sich mal schön selber ne Grube gegraben.



Man sollte aber mal die ganze """Rechtsprechung""" in Deutschland betrachten. Seit Jahren geht die Tendenz nur dahin: der Verbrecher und Betrüger  wird gehätschelt und behütet, das Opfer wird bestraft und verhöhnt.

Dazu muß ich auch noch sagen, das ich schon vor 32 Jahre Tussies gekannt habe, die sich Klamotten bestellt haben, diese einmal getragen, und auf Kosten des Händlers wieder zurückgeschickt haben.
Desgleichen die Meinung in Foren: Bestelle Dir die Hardware, und wenn sie nicht passt, schicke sie wieder zurück. Über die Mentalität kann man nur kotzen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Nein, den Gewinn. Der Umsatz ist alles Geld was reinkommt, ohne die Kosten für die dafür verkauften Waren, Versandtkosten, Lagerkosten etc.


 nein nicht der gewinn, der umsatz ist da das entscheidende
jeden tag  verlieren angebrauchte lebensmittel an qualität: z.b. bei kuchen, toast, smirnoff penka,
genau aus diesem grund wird seit 2010 der umsatz als maß genutzt


----------



## hotfirefox (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



MasterSax schrieb:


> wenn du jedesmal auf Kulanz handelst als Händler  , wenn der Kunde was falsch machst, bist du Pleite.


 Das ist zwar richtig aber wenn eine Anleitung fehlerhaft oder uneindeutig ist, dann sehe ich den Verkäufer in der Pflicht abhilfe zu leisten.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> Schlag an ner gut besuchten bar z.b. am freitag abend z.b. die große front scheibe ein,
> dieser betrieb hat das recht von dir den entgangenen UMSATZ (ausgerechnet aus den letzten 2 monaten z.b. freitag-montag)
> einzufordern


 
Unfassbar mit welchen blödsinnigen Vergleichen du kommst und du willst ein AMD´ler sein echt geh dich schämen du würdest wohl besser in eine andere Ecke passen aber egal!!

jaja die Menschheit am abgrund sag ich da nur O.o


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



umsatz ausfall ist umsatz ausfall

es gibt genug kunden wo diese sehr ausfallend werden,
ich bin aktuell teilzeit in der "beschwerde abteilung einer grösseren edv firma"
da wird man weil der kunde z.b. versucht einen pcie gpu in den pci slot mit aller gewalt zu drücken,
und den schaden logischerweise nicht ersetzt als elendige scheiss idioten bis zum dreckigen j..en schwein beschimpft

dann geht die party erst los, beschwerden über die firma bei z.b. geizhals, der örtlichen zeitung,
der händler ist dann das aloch und am ende vor gericht stellte sich natürlich heraus wer der wirklich arsch war 

aber dieses hier wird dann schon das gericht entscheiden


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

AMD4EVA wie kommst du zu deiner Meinung?

Was hat der Kunde damit zu tun, dass der Händler gesperrt wird und ihm nun der Umsatz fehlt?
Ist der normale Käufer neuerdings dazu in der Lage den Verkäufer bei Amazon zu sperren?

Nein! Der Verkäufer wird wahrscheinlich öfters mal negativ aufgefallen sein,
worauf Amazon ihn sperrt.

Und wenn man gesperrt wird, dann wendet man sich doch wohl zuerst an denjenigen,
der einen tatsächlich sperrt.
Daher wäre der korrekte Weg, dass man sich bei Amazon meldet und die Klärung anstößt,
und nicht, dass man direkt an die Decke geht und einen Prozess in Gang bringt.
Wenn der Händler diesen Weg bis zum Ende geht, wird er mehrere hundert, 
wenn nicht tausende Euro in den Sand setzen.

Klar sind es nicht immer die Händler die so "böse" sind.
Aber aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen und sich dann noch beschweren,
dass man sich über einen beschwert hat, ist doch witzlos oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Wäre es möglich die persönlichen Angriffe und Beleidigungen zu unterlassen ohne das ein Schlüsselmeister hier erscheinen muss?
 Man kann beide Standpunkte vertreten nur ohne genaue Details ist es etwas schwierig da Partei zu ergreifen.
 Wenn ich schreibe die Ware entspricht nicht der beworbenen Qualität, die Montageanleitung wirft mehr Fragen auf als sie Hilfe bieten soll sowie fehlende Bauteile .... So etwas kann wohl jemand kaum als Geschäftsschädigend sehen. Wenn sich die Dinger häufen von enttäuschten Kunden und er auch andere Artikel mit so einer Qualität vertreibt dann darf er sich nicht wundern das der Boden dünn wird


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

das mit der rezession das kommt dann genau darauf an wie der email verkehr vorher bzw. zu dem zeitpunkt war,
und rein mMn. denke ich mir das der kunde sicher sehr ausfallend geworden ist

wobei der händler sowieso dumm ist, und sich von einer einzigen verkaufsplattform abhängig macht


----------



## RiZaR (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



KrHome schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sowas wie Rufschädigung.
> 
> Die Verhalten sich beide lächerlich. Der Händler weil er einen Streit über ein Produkt, was Centbeträge kostet, vor's Land(!)gericht bringt, statt das Ding einfach auf Kulanz zu erstatten. Und der Käufer weil er so blöd ist eine offensichtlich falsche Anleitung (Innenrahmen und dann wundern, dass es zu klein wird ) auch noch zu befolgen und es dann darauf ankommen lässt, dass die Sache eskaliert.
> 
> Beide Male asoziales Verhalten, das die Justiz (und Amazon) unnötig in Beschlag nimmt.


 
Moment mal, ist dein Beitrag wirklich ernst gemeint? Und er erhält auch noch Zustimmung von Anderen? Ich möchte nochmal auf das Verhalten des Käufers nach der 800€-Forderung hinweisen: "Um die Situation nicht weiter ausufern zu lassen, löschte der Kunde nun  die Bewertung auf Amazon. Die 800 Euro aber zahlte er nicht und  informierte stattdessen seine Rechtsschutzversicherung, die wiederum ein  Mediationsverfahren einleitete."
--> An welcher Stelle lässt es hier der Käufer darauf ankommen, dass die Situation eskaliert? Ich kann sie nicht finden. Im Gegenteil, die Löschung der Rezension ist ein klares Entgegenkommen, keine Provokation. Und eine Mediation ist auch eine sehr gedämpfte Form der konstruktiven Konfliktlösung, die einen viel "humaneren" Apparat in Gang bringt, als eine Aushandlung per regulären Anwälten/Gerichten. Die Nichtzahlung der 800€ ist völlig nachvollziehbar und legitim.

Sowohl die sogenannte "Dummheit" des Käufers als auch die Bedeutung des Wortes "offensichtlich" ist relativ. Der gute Mann hat auf die Zuverlässigkeit und Richtigkeit von Angaben seiner Mitmenschen vertraut und sich daher nicht selbst darum bemüht, alles auszumessen oder zu prüfen, bevor er tatsächlich zur Tat schritt. Das mag zwar etwas fahrlässig sein, aber keinesfalls die Bezeichnung "blöd" oder sogar "asozial" rechtfertigen! Seinen Satz "Der Verkäufer nie wieder" ist das einzige, was man hier bemängeln kann. Der Verkäufer ist nicht der Hersteller des Fliegengitters, sondern nur der Bote. Schon Sophokles (496 v. Chr.) sagte "bestrafe nicht den Boten". Wer dies alles aber bereits zur "Rufschädigung" heraufstilisiert, ist meiner Meinung nach der signifikanten Realitätsferne zu überführen- und die Mücke wird zum Elefant. Die Bewertung ist bereits gelöscht, eine Rufschädigung liegt nicht vor.

Der Verkäufer wird vor Gericht scheitern und ich begrüße es.


Ach ja: Bitte die "Rezession" zu einer "Rezension" machen.... *facepalm*


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> wobei der händler sowieso dumm ist, und sich von einer einzigen verkaufsplattform abhängig macht


 
Oha, wenn der Händler diese Aussage von dir liest, dann zieht er dich auch vor den Kadi.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



nur was ich darin sehe ist, wenn das dann die massenmedien aufgreifen, 
das die "´normalos" eine bestätigung bekommen , jetzt können sie sich alles erlauben und der händler hat ihr sklave zu sein

es gehört z.b. genau so die rückgabe frist gekürzt manche "kaufen" sich einfach durch, 14 tage ein fernseher, 
dann wieder 14 tage der nächste usw. usw.

es gehört auch z.b. ein register für firmen wo der kunde A jeweils registriert ist, 
und nur die firmen einsicht haben wo dieser kunde auch reg. ist.
das diese z.b. sehen dieser ist ein Gratis käufer usw.

diese kunden sind mit dem derzeitigen recht einfach nur leute die einem auf dauer in pleite treiben,
bei der aktuellen firma wo ich bin wird der name nach ca. 6 mal zurück senden in ca. 4 monaten einfach gesperrt und fertig.
aber wenns 4-5 mal der gleiche artikel ist, wird dieser einfach nichtmehr zurück genommen, 
da sind teilweise fernseher im wert von 2000 und mehr dabei, oder auch quaddro/fire pro karten

ausser bei gegenständen wo man es nachvollziehen kann bzw. auch selbst nachprüfen kann.
z.b. spulen fiepen


----------



## thunderofhate (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Lustig und zugleich traurig, wie schnell manche hier richten, ohne wirklich Genaues zu kennen. Solang man nicht selbst betroffen ist, ja auch ziemlich einfach. 

Dafür, dass Amazon eventuell vorschnell gehandelt hat, kann der Käufer nichts. Somit ist auch die Forderung nach diesen 70.000€ überzogen. Das hier ist kein Straftrecht mit einer "endlos" langen Kausalkette. Dafür, dass der Käufer evetuell inkompetent ist, kann der Verkäufer wiederum nichts. Dass er sich mit einer potenziell ungerechtfertigten Bewertung nicht abfinden möchte, ist mehr als verständlich.
Wie die Kontaktaufnahme zwischen beiden Parteien vor der Abgabe der schlechten Rezension genau ausgesehen hat, weiß man ebenso nicht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> es gehört z.b. genau so die rückgabe frist gekürzt manche "kaufen" sich einfach durch, 14 tage ein fernseher,
> dann wieder 14 tage der nächste usw. usw.


 
Moment mal, so einfach ist ein Umtausch bei bestimmten Geräten nun auch nicht.
Bücher und Datenträger sind meist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen so bald die Verpackung geöffnet wurde.
Bei Waren wie beispielsweise Fernsehern verlangt so mancher Verkäufer eine Gebühr weil es gebraucht wurde und funktioniert.
(Vor allem wenn beispielsweise ein kleiner Kratzer dran ist oder die Folien nicht mehr vorhanden sind)

Letzteres ist laut einem Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshof zwar nicht rechtens, aber einige schreiben das immer noch in ihre AGB.
(Urteil - EuGH Az: C-404/06)

Viele Händler/Verkäufer sehen sich "immer" am längeren Hebel und so lange der Kunde auch brav spurtet kommt man auch damit durch.
Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere Käufer gerne das Recht auf Rückgabe-/Wiederrufsrecht missbraucht,
aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so viele machen.

Zudem ist das Rückgabe-/Wiederrufsrecht (meinem Wissensstand nach) nur bei Onlinekäufen bzw. schriftlichen und telefonischen Bestellungen möglich,
und die Rückgabe bei bspw. Saturn usw. nur eine Kulanzgeschichte darstellt.


----------



## Bandicoot (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

 Oh man nur weil ein Händler denkt sein Kunde ist zu Doof ein Fliegengitter zuzuschneiden (kann man verstehen) muss man doch nicht gleich die Leute ruinieren und vor Gericht zerren. 
Das teuerste Fliegengitter der Welt.  Das Jahr wird immer besser, vielleicht war das auch der Kunde der auf Berliner Flughafen den Lichtschalter Zugefliest hat!


----------



## JTRch (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> Schlag an ner gut besuchten bar z.b. am freitag abend z.b. die große front scheibe ein,
> dieser betrieb hat das recht von dir den entgangenen UMSATZ (ausgerechnet aus den letzten 2 monaten z.b. freitag-montag)
> einzufordern


 
Glaubst du an den Osterhasen. Also A) ist das Sachbeschädigung. Anrecht auf Entschädigung von Folgeausfälle hast du nicht. So etwas kannst du bei Vertragsbrüchen etc. einfordern aber nicht so etwas. Sonst könnte jeder Autofahrer bei einem Stauverursacher die verlorene Zeit und die Standkosten einfordern, was sehr schnell jedermann ruinieren würde. Des weiteren ist eine Rezession in einem diesem Marktplatz teil des Vertriebsmodel. Du weisst als Händler dass du mit negativen Rezessionen rechnen musst. Passt dir nicht musst du dir ein anderen Marktplatz suchen, so einfach ist das. Des weiteren sind diese Bewertungen durch die Meinungsfreiheit geschützt und du kannst dagegen gar nichts machen solange nicht strafrechtlich relevante Bestände wie Beleidigung enthalten sind. Sprich: bleibt der Kunde sachlich hast du gar keine Chance dagegen vorzugehen und das weisst du beim unterzeichnen der AGB von Amazon. Schon gar nicht aber hast du das Recht ein Kunden zu erpressen. Das verbietet die AGB von Amazon, weshalb dieser Händler zurecht gesperrt wurde. Sollte dem Händler dieser Tatbestand vor Gericht noch bewiesen werden, dann dürfte er verknackt werden und nicht der Kunde. Gegen den Kunden hat er absolut gar nichts in der Hand so wie ich es sehe. Der Kunde hat in dem Fall alles richtig gemacht, der Händler alles was man nur kann falsch. Er hätte sich von Anfang an direkt an Amazon und nicht den Kunden wenden sollen wegen der Bewertung. Und Amazon wäre dann als Vermittler und Marktplatzbetreiber evt. auf den Kunden zugegangen.


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

@Bandicoot
Wenn der Kund das Gitter auf das Rahmen Innenmaß zuschneidet, wirds auch so sein. Aber dass der Händler für 2 € kein neues Netz liefert ist genauso doof. Was soll das Gezerre ? Die Gerichte, vom Steuerzahler gesponsert, müssen sich um so einen Müll kümmern.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> und nicht ein "dummer mensch" den dies würde nur zeigen das man noch so dumm sein kann/ anstellen kann,
> und der händler ist immer der buhhh mann bzw. der depp vom dienst der keine rechte hat.



Finde ich jetzt nicht zwigend, dass der Kunde so dumm war. Wenn er sowas noch nie gemacht hat, ist es doch normal, dass man sich an die Anleitung hält und wenn diese einfach schlecht ist... Wobei man das ohne sie zu kennen schlecht beurteilen kann.



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> und die 70 000euro finde ich z.b. gerechtfertigt, da durch die sperre des amazon kontos eben kein umsatz generiert werden kann.
> und diesbezüglich stehen die chance für den händler sehr gut, wenn auch eher mit 50-75% der grundforderung zu rechnen ist.



So ein Blödsinn! Wenn dann müsste er ihm den Gewinn ersetzen, wobei das auch schon schwachsinnig wäre, da der Händler dem Kunden ja gedroht hat und somit die Handlung selbst provoziert hat.
Wieso sollte er ihm auch den Umsatz ersetzen müssen? Die Waren hat er noch und kann sie sogesehen noch verkaufen, würde er den Umsatz bekommen, dann hätte er auch die Kosten erstattet bekommen, welche er ja nicht hatte...



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> Schlag an ner gut besuchten bar z.b. am freitag abend z.b. die große front scheibe ein,
> dieser betrieb hat das recht von dir den entgangenen UMSATZ (ausgerechnet aus den letzten 2 monaten z.b. freitag-montag)
> einzufordern



Auch hier ist es schwachsinnig, wenn der Umsatz erstattet werden muss. Der Gewinn ist hier angebracht und halt zusätzlich noch die Personalkosten, ansonsten hätte derjenige den Anspruch auf alle Spirituosen usw. die in dem Zeitraum umgesetzt wurden, aber noch beim Händler liegen und alk wird nicht schlecht... Wäre nur das Obst, was eventuell unbrauchbar ist.



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> nein nicht der gewinn, der umsatz ist da das entscheidende
> jeden tag  verlieren angebrauchte lebensmittel an qualität: z.b. bei kuchen, toast, smirnoff penka,
> genau aus diesem grund wird seit 2010 der umsatz als maß genutzt



Ich sehe jetzt nicht, dass der Händler auf Amazon Lebensmittel vertrieben hat. 
Wobei auch hier wieder der Umsatz unverschämt ist, der entgangene Gewinn + Kosten für die verdorbenen Lebensmittel ist da auch wieder angemessen.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man den kompletten Umsatz bekommt, aber noch in der Lage ist 80& der Ware umzusetzen und somit doppelten Reibach macht...

Da kann man nur froh sein, dass du bei deinem Rechtsverständnis kein Richter bist.


----------



## latinoramon (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

das ist aber wie überall... die kundenrezessionen werden von freien mitarbeitern geschrieben, die dafür bezahlt werden, die Produkte als TOP zu bewerten und zu beschreiben, obwohl sie noch nichtmal wissen
was das ist, geschweige denn das Produkt in der Hand gehalten haben.
Das sollte man aber eigendlich wissen.....


----------



## DrOwnz (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



T-Drive schrieb:


> @Bandicoot
> Wenn der Kund das Gitter auf das Rahmen Innenmaß zuschneidet, wirds auch so sein. Aber dass der Händler für 2 € kein neues Netz liefert ist genauso doof. Was soll das Gezerre ? Die Gerichte, vom Steuerzahler gesponsert, müssen sich um so einen Müll kümmern.


 
zum glück trägt der Kläger die Gerichtskosten in einem solchen Fall (außer wenn dem Kläger letztlich doch Recht zugesprochen wird, aber selbst dann zahlt es nicht der Steuerzahler!)


----------



## MidwayCV41 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal alle Meinungen außer Acht, und urteile nur über meine Erfahrung in Punkto Rezession bei Artikel, die ich selber gekauft habe: Ich habe Artikel gekauft, die absolut schlecht bewertet wurden. Es stellte sich herraus, das viele Artikel, von geistig Verblödeten und handwerklichen Fehlschleudern unbegründet schlecht beurteilt wurden. Manche Leute sind wirklich zu dumm, um eine Schraube in ein Loch zu stecken. Und schon gibt es eine schlechte Bewertung. Und solchen Leuten sollte man das Handwerk legen!!!!


 
Ich habe letztes Jahr im Rahmen einer Fortbildung ein Praktikum bei einem Möbel Discounter machen müssen. Was die Leute da wieder zurück gebracht haben war der Hammer. Total zerbomte Möbel weil die Leute zu doof waren die zusammen zubauen. Sie wollten dann neuen haben oder Geld zurück. Die Highlights waren dann noch die, die "Schadensersatz" haben wollten. Die konnten überhaupt froh sein dass das Unternehmen überhaupt so kulant war, die Zerstörten Möbelstücke überhaupt wieder zurück zunehmen.

Mein Highlight: Ein Kunde brachte einen Küchentisch zurück. Hatte den angeblich nach Anleitung zusammen gebaut. Er hat in die Oberseite der Tischplatte vier Löcher gebohrt damit er die Füsse befestigen konnte. Erst danach bemerkte er, dass auf der Unterseite bereits Halterungen für die Füsse vor montiert waren. Natürlich wollte er als "Schadensersatz" die passenden Stühle dazu haben.


----------



## micha2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> ...
> Klar sind es nicht immer die Händler die so "böse" sind.
> Aber aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen und sich dann noch beschweren,
> dass man sich über einen beschwert hat, ist doch witzlos oder?



bedenke aber das wir sehr wenig informationen über den eigentlichen vorgang erhalten haben. somit ist es auch schwer machbar zu behaupten das hier einer aus ner mücke nen elefanten macht.

grundsätzlich bin ich schon gewillte dem kunden zu glauben. da aber doch immens viele mit dem produkt mehr als zufrieden waren kann es einem schon in dem sinn kommen das in diesem fall der händler der dumme ist. wer weis was er sich am telefon vom kunden anhören musste und ob er nicht deswegen anfangs so reagierte. vielleicht hat er sogar versucht die sache gütlich zu klären aber der kunde wurde immerwieder ausfallend. wer weis denn hier genaueres? ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
ich sehe aber die vielen positiven bewertungen des fliegengitters gegenüber den wenigen negativen.

immerhin:

56x 5 Sterne 23x 4 Sterne und selbst die 7 mit nur 3 Sternen bekamen es zusammengebaut und waren nicht gänzlich unzufrieden. 
lediglich 1x 2 Sterne und 8x 1 Stern sagt mir eher das eine verschwindend kleine menge überhaupt große probleme mit diesem produkt haben.

nochmal zur verdeutlichung:

von 95 Bewertungen sind nur 9!!! richtig schlecht. also 1 bis 2 Sterne!


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> zum glück trägt der Kläger die Gerichtskosten in einem solchen Fall (außer wenn dem Kläger letztlich doch Recht zugesprochen wird, aber selbst dann zahlt es nicht der Steuerzahler!)


 
So, ? wer zahlt dann die Gehälter der Richter, Referenten, Sekretäre, Gerichtsdiener usw. ?


----------



## Infernal-jason (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr im Rahmen einer Fortbildung ein Praktikum bei einem Möbel Discounter machen müssen. Was die Leute da wieder zurück gebracht haben war der Hammer. Total zerbomte Möbel weil die Leute zu doof waren die zusammen zubauen. Sie wollten dann neuen haben oder Geld zurück. Die Highlights waren dann noch die, die "Schadensersatz" haben wollten. Die konnten überhaupt froh sein dass das Unternehmen überhaupt so kulant war, die Zerstörten Möbelstücke überhaupt wieder zurück zunehmen.
> 
> Mein Highlight: Ein Kunde brachte einen Küchentisch zurück. Hatte den angeblich nach Anleitung zusammen gebaut. Er hat in die Oberseite der Tischplatte vier Löcher gebohrt damit er die Füsse befestigen konnte. Erst danach bemerkte er, dass auf der Unterseite bereits Halterungen für die Füsse vor montiert waren. Natürlich wollte er als "Schadensersatz" die passenden Stühle dazu haben.


 
Sowas nennt man einfach nur Dreist. 
Naja da die hälfte der Bevölkerung Harz 4 bezieht und schön die Bild Zeitung+ RTL schauen, kommt sowas raus. Volksverblödung.


----------



## Speed4Fun (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



T-Drive schrieb:


> So, ? wer zahlt dann die Gehälter der Richter, Referenten, Sekretäre, Gerichtsdiener usw. ?


 
Jo, schaffen wir doch einfach alle Gerichte, Richter und deren Personal ab.

Gute Idee.

Ironie aus.


----------



## ZeroKey (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Scheint so, als wäre die Meinung der Community hier absolut klar: Der Verkäufer ist im Unrecht.

Basierend auf den Informationen aus dem Artikel:

GG Art. 5 Abs. 1: "*Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu  äußern* und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen  ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der  Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. *Eine  Zensur findet nicht statt.*"
Das sagt eigentlich alles.
Der Kunde hat seine Meinung frei geäußert und damit Gebrauch von seinem angeborenen Grundrecht gemacht. Der Verkäufer konnte keine negative Kritik vertragen, bzw. wollte keine negative Kritik auf seiner Seite haben, das dies schlechte publicity ist. Mit der Unterlassungserklärung wollte er diese Kritik zensieren und damit in die Grundrechte des Kunden eingreifen. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass der Verkäufer, den Kunden darum gebeten hat, seine Rezension zu löschen, ist Zensur.




T-Drive schrieb:


> So, ? wer zahlt dann die Gehälter der Richter, Referenten, Sekretäre, Gerichtsdiener usw. ?


 
Der Steuerzahler und das ist auch richtig so. Wir, als Bürger dieses Landes, müssen auch dafür sorgen, dass denen den Unrecht widerfährt, geholfen wird. In welcher Form dieses System missbraucht wird, ist nicht eine Frage des Geldgebers, sondern der Engstirnigkeit der Gesellschaft. "Mein Recht und Wohl über das eines jeden anderen; zur Not auch mit (rechtlicher) Gewalt."
GG Art. 20 Abs. 1: "Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und *sozialer* Bundesstaat." Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen...


----------



## beercarrier (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Dazzle1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dden Brief erst einmal direkt an die Bildzeitung weitergeschickt



feuer mit feuer und dummheit mit dummheit bekämpfen oder wie.


----------



## T-Drive (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

@Speed

Wenn man den Zusammenhang nicht erkennt, könntest du recht haben 



> Wenn der Kunde das Gitter auf das Rahmen Innenmaß zuschneidet, wirds auch so sein. Aber dass der Händler für 2 € kein neues Netz liefert ist genauso doof. Was soll das Gezerre ? *Die Gerichte*, vom Steuerzahler gesponsert, *müssen sich um so einen Müll kümmern.*



Da liegt der Hund begraben.

@ZeroKey


> Der Steuerzahler und das ist auch richtig so. Wir, als Bürger dieses Landes, müssen auch dafür sorgen, dass denen den Unrecht widerfährt, geholfen wird. In welcher Form dieses System missbraucht wird, ist nicht eine Frage des Geldgebers, sondern der Engstirnigkeit der Gesellschaft. "Mein Recht und Wohl über das eines jeden anderen; zur Not auch mit (rechtlicher) Gewalt."
> GG Art. 20 Abs. 1: "Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat." Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen...



Das ist mir sehr wohl bekannt und hat nichts mit dem Sinn meiner Frage an DrOwnz zu tun.


----------



## Zsinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



micha2 schrieb:


> 56x 5 Sterne 23x 4 Sterne und selbst die 7 mit nur 3 Sternen bekamen es zusammengebaut und waren nicht gänzlich unzufrieden.
> lediglich 1x 2 Sterne und 8x 1 Stern sagt mir eher das eine verschwindend kleine menge überhaupt große probleme mit diesem produkt haben.
> 
> nochmal zur verdeutlichung:
> ...


Da frage ich mich ernsthaft was hier wirklich schief gelaufen ist. 
Wegen einem Kunden kann Amazon (auf reinen Verdacht?) nicht einfach einen Händler sperren. Von daher wäre eine Klage vor allem an Amazon zu richten.


----------



## INU.ID (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Das Bewertungssystem ist nicht optimal, aber ausreichend. Die hier thematisierte Bewertung ist kurz und knapp, enthält aber die wichtigsten Themen (Versand, Produkt-Qualität, Kundenservice). Und über das Produkt wird eigentlich auch nichts schlechtes gesagt, nur über einen angeblichen Fehler in der Anleitung - und den unfreundlichen Verkäufer.

Das wäre bis jetzt auch noch kein Problem. Wenn der Verkäufer einen eigenen Shop hat, dann kann er mit den Leuten umspringen wie er es für richtig hält. Bei Amazon geht das aber nicht. Amazon steht (in der Regel!) für eine unkomplizierte Hochgeschwindigkeitslieferung/Abwicklung mit "all incl.", also auch KULANZ. Mit einem Mausklick bestellen, mit einem Mausklick zurückschicken/umtauschen.

Entweder ich will den "Fame" von Amazon, und darüber verkaufen, oder ich will es nicht. Aber wenn, dann bitte auch mit einem Kundenservice der für Amazon üblich ist. Sich mit dem Kunden über ein 20€-Fliegengitter zu zanken, statt es kommentarlos zu ersetzen (Stichwort Kulanz, also völlig egal wie es in der Anleitung steht), das ist zumindest mMn ein schlechter Service. Den Kunden dann noch auf die Kohle zu verklagen die angeblich aufgrund der Sanktion von Amazon verloren ging, das ist sogar schon ein wenig "frech". Der Kunde hat lediglich seinen Unmut geäußert, und genau das darf er.

Was Amazon mMn jetzt noch tun müsste wäre den Anbieter komplett aus dem Angebot zu entfernen.



Zsinj schrieb:


> Von daher wäre eine Klage vor allem an Amazon zu richten.


 Das ist der Punkt. Ich hoffe einfach mal das Amazon sich, im gesetzlich zulässigen Rahmen versteht sich, entsprechende Rechte eingeräumt hat.


----------



## Verminaard (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Natuerlich ist das nicht wegen einem Kunden.
Wobei hier kann Amazon recht darkonisch vorgegangen sein. Das wissen wir nicht.
Vielleicht war die Bedrohung des Kaeufers so schwerwiegend das der Haendler eine Sperre bekam.

Waer nicht der erste Fall wo Haendler dreist vorgehen.
Ich kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, da ging es um Inear-Kophoerer die der Haendler wohl ueberteuert verkauft hat aber null Kulanz gezeigt hat.
Den betreffenden Kunden bedroht usw.
Wurde in einem Forum breitgetreten und von der Community ziehmlich durch den Kakao gezogen.
Ging so weit das sich der Haendler dort selbst regisriert hat und mitgewirkt hat. Letztendlich nach erfolglosen Drohungen versucht hat die Forenverantwortlichen zu bestechen mit der Forderung den ganzen Thread zu loeschen.


Es gibt leider auf jeder Seite schwarze Schafe.
Kunden die Gesetze zum zum erbrechen biegen und dreist ohne Ende sind. 
Dann gibts auch Haendler fuer die Kundenfreundlichkeit und Kulanz ein Fremdwort ist. Falls der Kunde dann doch unangenehm wird, gibts ja noch andere Methoden.

Fuer mich persoenlich ist der Fall auch klar. Kunde nicht geschickt genug etwas zu bewerkstelligen, bemaengelt die Bedienungsanleitung.
Haendler ist das egal, da er ja eh seinen Umsatz schon gemacht hat, kassiert eine Negativbewertung und geht gleich direkt mit Anwalt auf den Kunden los. Ich glaube auch nicht das das die Idee des Haendler war, gleich so eine Unsumme als Schadenersatz zu fordern.
Anwaelte verdienen auch sehr gut mit aberwitzigen Faellen.

Zeigt auf jeden Fall sehr schoen wohin Gier treibt.
Egal von welcher Seite. Der eine weil er n Fehler gemacht hat und Ersatz fordert, der Andere weil er ja eine Geschaeftsschaedigung erfahren hat.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

sehe ich auch so.
es spricht nix dagegen, als kunde den händler abzuwatschen.
das wird bei geizhals & co. ja genauso gemacht.

wir wissen hier nur nicht, wer recht hat 
denn der händler behauptet ja, er wollte ihm helfen.

das produkt ist noch wieder eine andere schiene.

mfg


----------



## micha2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft was hier wirklich schief gelaufen ist.
> Wegen einem Kunden kann Amazon (auf reinen Verdacht?) nicht einfach einen Händler sperren. Von daher wäre eine Klage vor allem an Amazon zu richten.


 
ja, könnte sein. da wir aber nicht wirklich was über den kunden wissen ist das alles spekulation. der kunde kann ja auch verursacher sein. aber eben dann mit hilfe von amazon. inwieweit amazon alles richtig gemacht hat, weis ich auch nicht. 

meine frage wäre da noch: ist der verkäufer nun mittlerweile wieder freigeschaltet?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig aber wenn eine Anleitung fehlerhaft oder uneindeutig ist, dann sehe ich den Verkäufer in der Pflicht abhilfe zu leisten.



Wenn die Anleitung fehlerhaft ist, dann ist der Hersteller an der Reihe, was zu ändern. Der Händler/VErkäufer hat damit wenig am Hut - ausser er ist gleichzeitig der Hersteller.


----------



## Raeven (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

1. wer Amazon die AMAZON Bewertungen zum Ausschlag für einen Kauf nimmt ist leider nicht sehr bewandelt im Internet, als *Anhaltspunkt* zur Produktfindung nutze ich es auch.
2. ist der Händler wohl so ziemlich übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte das dieser Paukenschlag die IDEE der Anwälte war.  Warum AMAZON den Händler nun gesperrt hat wäre auch sehr interessant.
3. die Klage müsste sich nun an AMAZON richten und nicht an den verärgerten Kunden.


----------



## Ritz186 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

ich hatte auch mal so ein problem..

ich hatte mir Anno 1404 bestellt und die verpackung sah aus wie sau(folie war fast ab,verpackung kaputt aber das paket mit dem es kam war suber und heile)...ich hatte den händler angeschrieben und bilder geschickt und er meinte nur wenn das spiel funktioniert wird er nichts unternehmen(es war neu ware)..drauf hin habe ich eine schlechte bewertung geschrieben und prompt bekamm ich auch so eine mail mit das ich mich straffbar mache und das er eine anzeige mache wenn ich sie nicht lösche..ich habe gleich eine mail zurück geschrieben das er von mir aus eine anzeige machen kann ich habe eine gute rechtschutz und das ich amazon informiert habe...ich habe gleich amazon angeschrieben und die habe gesagt sie kümmern sich gleich um den ich soll ihn nicht mehr schreiben...seit dem habe ich nie wieder was von den gehört


----------



## hbf878 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Rezession? Ist das euer Ernst?


----------



## hotfirefox (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wenn die Anleitung fehlerhaft ist, dann ist der Hersteller an der Reihe, was zu ändern. Der Händler/VErkäufer hat damit wenig am Hut - ausser er ist gleichzeitig der Hersteller.


 Stimmt letztenendes muss der Hersteller das beheben aber man kann ja wohl erwarten, das die gekaufte Ware von einem Händler einwandfrei ist. Ist sie das nicht und es steht auch kein Wort davon in der Artikelbeschreibung vor dem Kauf bzw. es gibt kein Hinweis in Form eines Beipackzettels, ist es ja wohl normal, dass man sich erst dahin wendet, wo man den Kram gekauft hat.


----------



## Raeven (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wenn die Anleitung fehlerhaft ist, dann ist der Hersteller an der Reihe, was zu ändern. Der Händler/VErkäufer hat damit wenig am Hut - ausser er ist gleichzeitig der Hersteller.



das sehe ich grundsätzlich auch so. Nur sollte der Händler im Rahmen der Kulanz die Sache im Interesse des Kunden regeln. Sonst bräuchten wir ja keine Händler mehr! 

Es lebe der  *Werksverkauf*.


----------



## 0815-TYP (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Da sieht man mal wie dämlich manche Leute sind.
Zu blöd um ein Fliegengitter OHNE Anleitung anzubringen.
Und wenn das was in der Anleitung steht,offensichtlich falsch ist,dann machen die das trotzdem?
Manche sind zu dumm um beim scheissen zu stinken.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

der muss ja nicht mal blöde sein, sondern einfach mal einen schlechten tag gehabt haben oder ??

uns allen ist schonmal ein fehler unterlaufen, wo wir im nachhinein gedacht haben "wie dumm von mir" 

also die sache ist gaaaanz schwer einzuschätzen.
auch wieviel hat amazon damit zu tun, die ja den händler gesperrt haben, nur wegen eines kunden 

mfg


----------



## mannefix (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Verkäufer nie wieder. -  Damit hat er wohl recht.


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



> Der Händler forderte den Kunden daraufhin per E-Mail auf, er möge die negative Bewertung ändern oder löschen. Ansonsten werde man Anzeige erstatten.



Das ist Schwachsinn. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Generell ist Kritik am Amazon- Bewertungssystem aber angebracht. Jeder Horst, der das Produkt nicht mal gekauft hat, kann bewerten.


----------



## Raeven (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



jamie schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> Generell ist Kritik am Amazon- Bewertungssystem aber angebracht. Jeder Horst, der das Produkt nicht mal gekauft hat, kann bewerten.


 
darum sollte man nur die " Von AMAZON bestätigter Kauf" Bewertungen in seine Überlegungen einbeziehn.  Es gibt  " Bewerter " die haben Produkte bewertet die noch garnicht zu kaufen waren, ein Schelm wer .......


----------



## Pauli (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Rezession? Ist das euer Ernst?


 

 und keiner schnallt's


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Rezession? Ist das euer Ernst?


 
Haha, made my day. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Kp was da gelaufen ist, ob jetzt der Kunde unfähig war das Netz zuzuschneiden und einfach ein weiteres Gratis-Netz wollte, die Anleitung wirklich widersprüchlich war und der Kunde daher unverschuldet einen zu kleinen Schnitt gemacht hat, oder aber der Händler bei der Kulanz anschliessend versagt hat und wirklich patzig reagiert hat, fest steht nur eines:


Als Kunde hat man das Recht eine Rezension zu verfassen, sofern diese ohne direkte Beleidigungen oder Unterstellungen auskommt. Der Wortlaut lässt beides nicht vermuten, daher hat der Händler kein Recht den Kunden zu erpressen seine Rezension herauszunehmen. Dass Amazon den Händler aufgrund einer Beschwerde des Kunden darüber anschliessend für dieses Verhalten "gebannt" hat ist absolut richtig, Einschüchterung bei Rezensionen ist ein no-go, und alle finanziellen Ausfälle hat sich der Händler damit selbst zuzuschreiben. Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!




hbf878 schrieb:


> Rezession? Ist das euer Ernst?


 Lol, aus Versehen die Überschrift "richtig" gelesen, mir ists bis zu deinem Kommentar auch nicht aufgefallen. Au weia ...


----------



## Zsinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Ich hoffe einfach mal das Amazon sich, im gesetzlich zulässigen Rahmen versteht sich, entsprechende Rechte eingeräumt hat.


Das wird sich Amazon sicher eingeräumt haben. 

Aber wie schon oft gesagt wurde - wir wissen nicht wirklich etwas. Wir wissen nur das irgendetwas vorgefallen. Vielleicht auch  nicht das erste mal. 
Die Reaktion Amazons könnte genauso überzogen sein wie die Forderung des Verkäufers. 

70.000 als Forderung wegen einer schlechten Rezension ist jedenfalls ein schlechter Witz. So wird es in Zukunft höchstens noch 4-5 Sterne "Super Geniales Produkt" Bewertungen geben. Sicher nicht das was man sich als Kunde wünscht. 

Vielleicht wird es noch weitere Informationen geben und das Ganze wird irgendwie nachvollziehbarer.


----------



## DiZER (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

wer so einen bewertungs-scheiß auf seiner page anbietet, dann aber am service spart darf sich am ende nicht ärgern - so einfach ist das.

und ob hier einer nun einen schaden dadurch davon trägt oder nicht hätte man zumindest vorher einkalkulieren müssen, denn wer im internet gewinn machen möchte muss sich nun mal auch mit den dazugehörigen pflichten befassen - eine davon - ist nun mal auch: der service.

mfg


----------



## Lichterflug (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



TomLovis schrieb:


> Mir geht es einfach ziemlich auf den Strich dass so viele Leute die PRODUKTBEWERTUNG als ihre persönliche Seelsorge ausnutzen (..)
> Und damit meine ich auch Leute die 1-Sterne-Bewertungen geben wenn z.B. eine neue Festplatte kaputt ist. Wenn man ein Produkt ersteht dass in gigantischen Mengen maschinell hergestellt wird, kann es durchaus vorkommen dass man ein defektes Fabrikat erhält - deswegen kosten 2 TB aber auch 90€ und nicht 200€ da eben nicht jedes einzeln geprüft wird. (..)



IT-Erfahrung: Der Hersteller bietet seine HDD für 90€, im Preis einkalkuliert sind bereits Mehrausgaben für Service - für den Preis kann man nun mal nichts qualitativ hochwertiges herstellen. 

Non-IT-Erfahrung: Soll nun dem Bürger daran Schuld gegeben werden, weil er - aus seiner Sicht - die HDD bemängelt? Ob 100 oder 100.000 ST hergestellt wurden ist doch egal. Der durchschnittlich "unwissende" weiß doch gar nicht, ob 90€ für 2TB viel oder wenig sind.


----------



## Johnny05 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Tja,Ich würde sagen das der Verkäufer wegen so einer Lächerlichkeit wohl keine Chance auf ein Verfahren hat...und wenn ja dann muss man sich fragen was im deutschen Recht so falsch läuft.

Ich zähle so etwas unter "freie Meinungsäußerung" und so etwas darf man wohl noch in einem vermeintlich freien Land noch äußern.Davon ab,bei so einem Sauladen wie Amazon bestell Ich sowieso nix.

Gruß
Johnny05


----------



## yingtao (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich denke der Fall ist nicht ganz so einfach. Es ist nicht ein einfacher Händler sondern der Hersteller des Fliegengitters, der die über den Amazon Marketplace vertreibt. Nem einfachen Händler sind einzelne Bewertungen doch egal und wenn ein Artikel nicht läuft, wird der eben gegen den nächst besseren ausgetauscht. Bei nem Hersteller schaut das ganze aber anders aus wo es dann verständlich ist, dass der sein Produkt schützen will. Die Vorgehensweise ist natürlich unter aller Sau aber rein rechtlich gesehen kann der vor Gericht sogar durchkommen, wenn die Anleitung richtig verfasst war.


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Käufer ist trotz seiner Meldung bei Amazon nicht der Verursacher.

So wäre nach dem Kausalitätsprinzip Amazon alleine für die Sperrung und den damit eventuell verbundenen Umsatzverlust verantwortlich.

Amazon hat jedoch alle Trümpfe in der Hand, da sich die Händler den AGBs unterwerfen.

Die Rezension ist übrigens durchaus gerechtfertigt, ein Händler muss auch schlechte Kritiken billigend in Kauf nehmen, sofern nicht vorsätzlich negativ verfasst.


----------



## Seebaer (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Sorry, war wegen einer anderen Sache ziemlich aufgebracht.


----------



## Verminaard (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmals: Wenn ein Käufer zu dumm ist, eine Schraube in ein Loch zu drehen, kann der Käufer nicht den Verkäufer für seine Dummheit verantwortlich machen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Und das ist die Grundtentenz;
> Ich bin dumm, kann nicht 2 Teile montieren, und Schuld hat der Verkäufer...???????????????????????????



Du verwendest viel zu wenig Satzzeichen um deine Aussage zu untermauern.
Ich wuerde da viel mehr hinzufuegen.


Nein natuerlich ist der Verkaeufer nicht Schuld.
Aber ist die Bedienungsanleitung unvollstaendig oder nicht ordentlich ausgefuehrt und es kann auf Grund mangelhafter Ausfuehrung zu Missverstaendnissen kommen, kann man durchaus eine gewisse Kulanz erwarten.
Desweitern, sollten fuer einen Zusammenbau umfangreiche handwerkliche Kentnisse erforderlich sein, sollte das auch in der Produktbeschreibung erwaehnt werden. 

Du behauptest jetzt hier also ernsthaft, nur weil jemand nicht so wirklich geuebt mit dem Umgang mit Werkzeug ist, ist diejenige Person dumm?
Mit so einer Aussage, die im Uebrigen mit viel zu wenig Satzzeichen untermauert ist, lehnst du dich doch etwas weit aus dem Fenster.


Aber darum geht es doch in dieser Angelegenheit doch gar nicht.
Hier hatte ein Kaeufer eine Anleitung nicht richtig deuten koennen und hat offensichtlich einen Fehler gemacht. Hat den Verkaeufer kontaktiert und um Hilfe gebeten, welche ihm verweigert wurde.
Aus dieser Kundenunfreundlichkeit ging eine negative Bewertung hervor, die der profitorientierte Haendler nicht so gerne gesehen hat und hat dem Kunden gleich mal einen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt mit einer unverschaemten Forderung. Sowas nennt man auch Bedrohung und Einschuechterung.
Der Kunde war aber immer noch nicht aggressiv und auch sein rechtlicher Beistand waren auf eine besonnene Loesung aus.
Nur das dieser Vorfall Amazon gemeldet wurde, die sahen einen Verstoß gegen ihre AGB's und duerften den Fall geprueft haben.
Ganz ohne Grund sperrt Amazon niemanden. 
Und jetzt soll fuer die Unverschaemtheiten und Dreistigkeiten des Haendlers der Kunde zahlen?

Nochmal, was hat eine handwerkliche Unfaehigkeit eines Kaeufers mit einer Straftat, ja ich zaehle Bedrohung dazu, eines offensichtlich kriminell veranlangten Haendler zu tun?


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmals: Wenn ein Käufer zu dumm ist, eine Schraube in ein Loch zu drehen, kann der Käufer nicht den Verkäufer für seine Dummheit verantwortlich machen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Und das ist die Grundtentenz;
> Ich bin dumm, kann nicht 2 Teile montieren, und Schuld hat der Verkäufer...???????????????????????????


 
Dummes Geschwätz.

Wer Bausätze anbietet, ohne von seinem Kunden ein Ingenieur-Studium vorauszusetzen, muss die Anleitung auch für einen DAU konzipieren.

Das ist eben das Risiko, wenn man solche Waren vertreibt.

Zumindest muss man auch mit entsprechender Kritik rechnen, IKEA kann da ein Lied von singen.

Übrigens war laut Käufer die Anleitung in dem betreffenden Punkt fehlerhaft.


----------



## Seebaer (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Heh, ihr Beiden. Lest meinen ersten Kommentar. Oder seid ihr in der Gruppe: Der Verbrecher und Gängster wir beschützt und verhätschelt, das Opfer wird bestraft und und in den Hintern getreten. (Gängige heutige Unrechtsprechung)
Wer sich etwas zum zusammenbauen kauft, sollte das können. Wenn er das nicht kann, darf er nicht den Verkäufer dafür verantwortlich machen. Denn der kann für die Unfähigkeit des Käufers nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden.
Man könnte meinen, ihr beiden seid Anwälte die mit hirnrissigen Sachen versuchen ihr Dasein zu fristen.


----------



## Best11163 (26. April 2014)

Wenn in der anleitung was falsches steht kann der Käufer nichts dafür. Außerdem muss man bei Kritik nicht überreagieren und direkt drohen.


----------



## Erquicken (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Hier geht es doch gar nicht mehr um die Anleitung oder die Verträumtheit des Kunden.


Wenn ein Kunde unzufrieden ist dann darf Er das sagen.
Der angebliche Wortlaut war 





> Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell. Das war das positive. In der Anleitung  steht ganz klar Mann muss den Innenrahmen messen das ist falsch. Damit  wird das ganze zu kurz! Die Ware selbst macht guten Stabilen Eindruck,  Der Verkäufer nie wieder!



Plattformen wie AMAZON sind öffentlich, wer sich öffentlich dort anbietet, muss auch öffentlich mit Kritik umgehen könnnen.
So lange nicht von Täuschung oder Betrug die Rede ist, so wäre hier der Händler selbst schuld.
Denn die Unterlassungserklärung sehe ich hier nicht gerechtfertigt. Der Händler hat hier klar druck auf einen unzufriedenen Kunden ausgeübt.

Und schließlich hat Amazon hier entschieden das Verkäufer Konto zu speren, nicht der Kunde.
Der Kunde hat hier nur seine Rechte wahrgenommen.

Stellt euch alle mal vor, Ihr seit Amazon
und dann sagt Dir dein Käufer, das Er eine Forderung von 800 € samt unterlassungserklärung bekommen hat.
Weil er sein Recht wahr nahm seine Meinung zu äußern.

Ich selbst würde so ein Agressives vorgehen auch nicht dulden.
denn was heisst das im umkehrschluss, immer wenn der Kunde nicht zufrieden ist und das sagt wird Er verklagt.
Und das Amazon da ein Riegel vorschiebt ist doch klar.


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Als Händler habe ich die freie Wahl, wo ich meine Artikel zum Verkauf anbiete.

Wähle ich eine Plattform wie Amazon, wo Kundenrezensionen möglich und auch gewünscht sind, muss ich das auch dann ertragen, wenn die Kritik (zu Recht) negativ ist.

Möchte ich keine Kritik an meiner Ware zulassen, bin ich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Hatte auch mal son Fall.
Habe mir bei Ebay einen Monitor (B-Ware) bei einem Händler gekauft, welcher Pixelfehler aufwies. 
Der Monitor wurde angeblich vorher vom Händler geprüft und hatte keine Pixelfehler.
Der Verkäufer war ziemlich unfreundlich und hat 0 Einsicht gezeigt.

Hab ihn daraufhin negativ bewertet und paar Stunden später kam dann schon mehrere Drohungen mit Anwalt etc.


Ist ein Witz, was manche Händler sich da erlauben.


Btw. ich kenne die Pixelfehlerklassen, der Händler hat allerdings bei allen anderen Auktionen angegeben, wenn bei der Ware Pixelfehler vorhanden waren. 
Bei dem Monitor, den ich kaufte, tat er dies nicht.


----------



## NexusTi (27. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

* § 5 GG*
_(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.

(3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung._ 

Was der Händler d aversucht abzuziehen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und ich werde stark an der Kompetenz des zuständigen Gerichtes zweifeln, falls dem Händler Recht gegeben wird.


----------



## micha2 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

und was hat jetzt die meinungsfreiheit mit dem thema zu tun?

hier geht es auch nicht darum ob das netz falsch zugeschnitten wurde oder ob die bedienungsanleitung schlecht ist. hier geht es allein um die aussage "Der Verkäufer nie wieder"!! der rest der bewertung ist ja so in ordnung.
schonmal was von verleumdung gehört? passt glaub ich besser als das gesetz zur meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. April 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Wenn ich als Käufer mit der Leistung eines Verkäufers unzufrieden bin, steht es mir selbstverständlich frei, der ganzen Welt mitzuteilen, dass ich bei diesem Verkäufer nie wieder einkaufen werde.

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Erquicken (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



> und was hat jetzt die meinungsfreiheit mit dem thema zu tun?
> 
> hier geht es auch nicht darum ob das netz falsch zugeschnitten wurde  oder ob die bedienungsanleitung schlecht ist. hier geht es allein um die  aussage "Der Verkäufer nie wieder"!! der rest der bewertung ist ja so  in ordnung.
> schonmal was von verleumdung gehört? passt glaub ich besser als das gesetz zur meinungsfreiheit.


*

Das ist doch Quatsch.*

Wenn jemand mit mir als Verkäufer unzufrieden ist und schreibt, "Der Verkäufer nie wieder" dann ist das sein Recht.
Weil es seine Meinung ist, nie wieder bei mir einzukaufen.
Würde der Kunde aber schreiben  "Der Verkäufer nie wieder weil Er (betrügt) oder (täuscht)" dann ist das eine Verleumdnung.
Da Er hier mir öffentliche Straftaten unterstellt.


----------



## Erquicken (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Erst mal Danke an *Ritz186*, das hier ist ein sehr gutes bei Spiel. 



Ritz186 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mal so ein problem..
> 
> ich hatte mir Anno 1404 bestellt und die verpackung sah aus wie sau(folie war fast ab,verpackung kaputt aber das paket mit dem es kam war suber und heile)...ich hatte den händler angeschrieben und bilder geschickt und er meinte nur wenn das spiel funktioniert wird er nichts unternehmen(es war neu ware)..drauf hin habe ich eine schlechte bewertung geschrieben und prompt bekamm ich auch so eine mail mit das ich mich straffbar mache und das er eine anzeige mache wenn ich sie nicht lösche..ich habe gleich eine mail zurück geschrieben das er von mir aus eine anzeige machen kann ich habe eine gute rechtschutz und das ich amazon informiert habe...ich habe gleich amazon angeschrieben und die habe gesagt sie kümmern sich gleich um den ich soll ihn nicht mehr schreiben...seit dem habe ich nie wieder was von den gehört



Ich bin erschrocken... Grade Spiele haben für viele Gamer sammler status.
Und ne total verbeulte Verpackung im Schrank sieht mies aus.
Viele denken sich einfach nimm und gib mir dein Geld... und merken nicht das diese Einstellung nicht funktioniert.


----------



## micha2 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Erquicken schrieb:


> *
> 
> Das ist doch Quatsch.*
> 
> ...


 
schönes drumrumgerede. bleib doch mal bei den tatsachen. welche gedanken kommen dir denn, wenn du "Der Verkäufer nie wieder" liest? das der verkäufer den laden geschlossen hat und der kunde deswegen nie wieder bei ihm kauft? 
also wenn du mal in dich reingehst und etwas genauer überlegst wirst du dir auch eingestehen, das man eher auf den gedanken "mieser service" oder "betrüger" kommt als darauf das der käufer deswegen nicht mehr kauft, weil er nie wieder geld zur verfügung hat.
genauso entscheidet ein richter auch. schonmal was davon gehört, das man andere in ein schlechtes licht stellen kann ohne auf den direkten umstand hinzuweisen?


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



> Würde der Kunde aber schreiben  "Der Verkäufer nie wieder weil Er (betrügt) oder (täuscht)" dann ist das eine Verleumdnung.



Sehe ich auch so.
Dem Kunden ist meines erachtens nichts anzulasten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



micha2 schrieb:


> ...genauso entscheidet ein richter auch. schonmal was davon gehört, das man andere in ein schlechtes licht stellen kann ohne auf den direkten umstand hinzuweisen?


 
Ein Richter muss die Rechte streitender Parteien immer gegeneinander abwägen.

Welches Recht des Händlers soll denn in unserem Bespiel verletzt worden sein?

Wenn ich nun schreibe, dass ich von dir nie wieder einen Beitrag lesen möchte, verletze ich damit irgendeins deiner Rechte?

Und unterstelle ich dir damit implizit, dass du an ansteckender Internet-Herpes leidest und pädophil veranlagt bist?


----------



## micha2 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich nun schreibe, dass ich von dir nie wieder einen Beitrag lesen möchte, verletze ich damit irgendeins deiner Rechte?
> 
> Und unterstelle ich dir damit implizit, dass du an ansteckender Internet-Herpes leidest und pädophil veranlagt bist?



na denk doch mal selber. was denkt wohl ein anderer user wenn du genau das schreiben würdest? 

das ich ein super schreiberling bin? na, komm gib dir einen ruck! was denken die wohl?

zum glück entscheiden die richter und nicht du oder die anderen hier. ich sehe es mal so. die rechtsanwälte des klägers sehen wohl auch eine chance die klage zu gewinnen sonst würden sie es nicht tun.


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Also dann schreibe ich jetzt mal, dass ich von dir keine weiteren Beiträge mehr lesen möchte.

Und ich gehe noch weiter, ich halte diese für ausgesprochenen Nonsens, zumindest was dieses Thema angeht.

Ach ja, ich werde nie wieder Merkel wählen.

Verklagt die mich jetzt, weil ich ihre Gefühle verletzt habe?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Das Thema wurde gestern auch in einer TV-Sendung besprochen. Dort hat es Anwalt auf den Punkt gebracht:

- Die Aussage: "Der Verkäufer, nie wieder." Ist in einer Bewertung absolut kein Problem.
- Die Aussage: "Fehler in der Anleitung." Ist nur dann ein Problem, wenn in der Anleitung nachweislich kein Fehler ist (Rechtschreibfehler zählen nicht - es geht um den Inhalt).

Wenn der Kunde also wirklich eine Anleitung mit inhaltlichem oder Logikfehler zu seinem Produkt erhalten hat, ist seine komplette Bewertung legal und vollständig von Meinungsfreiheit, etc. gedeckt. Der Verkäufer muss das Problem mit der Anleitung mit dem Produkthersteller klären und die Abmahnung gegen den Käufer ist eh falsch, weil die (wenn überhaupt) gegen Amazon geführt werden müsste.


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde gestern auch in einer TV-Sendung besprochen. Dort hat es Anwalt auf den Punkt gebracht:
> 
> - Die Aussage: "Der Verkäufer, nie wieder." Ist in einer Bewertung absolut kein Problem.
> - Die Aussage: "Fehler in der Anleitung." Ist nur dann ein Problem, wenn in der Anleitung nachweislich kein Fehler ist (Rechtschreibfehler zählen nicht - es geht um den Inhalt).
> ...


 
Ganz meine Rede.


----------



## Erquicken (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*



micha2 schrieb:


> schönes drumrumgerede. bleib doch mal bei den tatsachen. welche gedanken kommen dir denn, wenn du "Der Verkäufer nie wieder" liest? das der verkäufer den laden geschlossen hat und der kunde deswegen nie wieder bei ihm kauft?
> also wenn du mal in dich reingehst und etwas genauer überlegst wirst du dir auch eingestehen, das man eher auf den gedanken "mieser service" oder "betrüger" kommt als darauf das der käufer deswegen nicht mehr kauft, weil er nie wieder geld zur verfügung hat.
> genauso entscheidet ein richter auch. schonmal was davon gehört, das man andere in ein schlechtes licht stellen kann ohne auf den direkten umstand hinzuweisen?


 
Ganz Ehrlich, wenn ein Verkäufer nicht mindesten eine negative Bewertung dieser Art in seiner Rezession hat, weiss ich das seine Bewertungen Fake sind.
(Ich gehe mal von 500 bis1000 Bewertungen aus) wenn die alle Positiv sind macht mich das Stuzig!)
Denn es gibt immer Kunden die etweder mit Lieferzeit, der Wahre oder dem Service unzufrieden sind.
Oft wird sogar versucht, so dem Verkäufer druck zu machen und den Preis noch mal nachträglich zu senken.


----------



## PlanetCaro (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Hier wurde der falsche Verklagt. Amazon hätte man anklagen müssen. Kein Anwalt in Deutschland traut sich was gegen Amazon zu unternehmen. Niemandem ist bisher aufgefallen, dass Amazon sich selbst nicht bewerten lässt. Wenn Amazon als Händler schlecht bewertet wird, weil ein Paket nicht rechtzeitig zugestellt wurde, oder als Listinginhaber weil Amazon auf einem eigenen Produktlisting, sein Produkt mit irreführenden Bildern schöner bewirbt, werden diese Bewertungen von Amazon gestrichen oder gelöscht. Amazon entzieht sich jeglicher Bewertung. Bewertungen auf Amazon sind nur dazu da, damit Amazon seine Händler schlecht behandeln  und fristlos von der Plattform entfernen kann. Es gibt kein unseriöseres Unternehmen als Amazon und niemandem fällt das auf!!! Amazon kauft gute Bewertungen für eigenen Produkte mit seinem VineClub und verklagt Händler die auf ähnliche Ideen kommen. Amazon streicht schlechte Bewertungen die Amazon selbst erhält, wenn ein Verkäufer 3 schlechte Bewertungen erhält, weil ihm absichtlich von einem Mitanbieter unterstellt wurde, dass das als neu gekaufte Produkt bereits benutzt wurde, fliegt der Händler (auch wenn Amazon selbst die Ware neu aus dem Lager genommen hat) Das ist der einzige Grund, wie man sich bei unliebsamen Fullfilmentanbietern von seiner Konkurrenz entledigen kann. So bekiegen sich auf Amazon die Händler und die Händler haben kein Schiedsgericht, wo sie Ihren Fall erläutern können. Das eigen AmazonVerkäuferkonto hatte so schlechte Werte, dass man nun die AmazonBewertungsstatistik nicht mehr sehen kann. Es gibt kein Widerlicheres Unternehmen als Amazon. Die neue Masche von Amazon in Europa ist diese: Die Herstellerrechnungen müssen vom Händler jetzt eingereicht werden. Wenn der Händler ein gutes Listing und gute Konditionen bei seinem Hersteller hat - hat Amazon nun die ganzen Daten und will das Geschäft selbst machen. Dann wird der Händler ohne Grund gekündigt. Das nennt sich dan "man konnte sie nicht Verifizieren". Unerheblich ob der Händler schon seit Jahren bei Amazon verkauft hat. Wenn das passiert, klaut Amazon die Gelder des Händlers und die Ware die in den Fullfilmentlager von Amazon liegt. Der Händler ist komplett fertig und Amazon kann jetzt konkurrenzlos seine Ware verkaufen und brauch niemals mehr darüber nachdenken ob der Verkäufer sein Produkt in einem eigenen Shop anbietet. Der Händler ist dann fertig!!! So macht Amazon das. Irgendwann wird auch Deutschland erkennen, dass der Schaden den Amazon anrichtet zu groß ist. Zerstörte Existenzen, keine Steuereinnahmen. Amazon geht auch nicht gut mit Kunden um. Wenn der Händler geschasst wird, wird ihm auch sein Einkaufskonto geklaut. Viele Händler haben aber selbst bei Amazon eingekauft - zum Bsp eine große Kindelbücherrei angelegt. Die klaut Amazon dann auch. In Amerika gibt es bereits Sammelklagen gegen Amazon. Amazon ist ins Räubertum abgeglitten!!! Amazon zahlt nicht ? https://www.change.org/p/all-curren...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink Treibt Amazon seine Marketplace-Händler in die Insolvenz?


----------



## PlanetCaro (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Ich bin in der amerikanischen Amazon Seller Community. Das Bild Amazon - GlocalConcept's library repräsentiert einen Kommentar, den man ständig liest. Fake Reviews von Wettbewerbern. Der Fake Reviewer hat es noch nicht ganz kapiert, aber es wird nicht lange dauern, wenn er den anderen Verkäufer 3 x beschuldigt unter Verkäufer, die ware ist gebraucht - dann ist der andere unschuldig pleite und sein Lebenswerk zerstört. Wie gesagt, Amazon löscht ja genau die Kommentare, die Amazon direkt betreffen, insgesamt sind die Kommentare da um die Verkäufer in Miskredit zu bringen. Die Standardantwort auf das Schreiben des Verkäufer ist typisch. Die Verkäufer sind zum Teil sehr gegeneinader aufgehetzt und es herrscht Krieg auf der Amazonplattform. Von Amazon angeschürt. Nur Amazon ist erhaben und so unfair - alles was für andere gültig ist - betrifft Amazon nicht - ein mitmenschliches Handeln von Amazon undenkbar.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Und du hast dich jetzt hier angemeldet um einen 2 Jahre alten Thread wieder zu beleben???


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Streit um Kundenrezession auf Amazon eskaliert: Marktplatzhändler fordert 70.000 Schadensersatz*

Der Kunde ist ein T.....l wenn er zu blöd ist das Fenster auszumeßen und das Gitter richtig zu zu schneiden


----------

